# Bouvier des Flandres



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Working Bouvier des Flandres​Ok if it has been asked before, *PLEASE *forgive the new "Teething" member. 

I'm interested in knowing who is working Bouviers and to use this as a link for future issues or to exchange information. I have two working lines, a male and a female. This is for Working Bouviers ONLY and not show lines.


----------

